# اقتراح بخصوص الرسائل الخاصة



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2014)

*مساء جميل علي الاعضاء الحلوين 
وكل سنه وانتم مبسوطين 
بخصوص الرسائل الخاصه 


اقتراح بتقليل المده بين كل رساله من 60 ثانيه لـ 10 ثواني

واقتراح تاني بتفعيل خاصيه عدم اعتماد المشاركه الا بتواجد 5 حروف علي الاقل 
في كل رساله بخلاف الاقتباس
زي المشاركات في المواضيع

وده لان كتير بتيجي رسايل فاضيه 

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يناير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وده لان كتير بتيجي رسايل فاضيه ​*


*طيب ما تشحن رصيدك ..!!!*؟؟
:t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ما تشحن رصيدك ..!!!*؟؟
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:​



*داخلين علي عيد بقي 
والظروف مدغدغه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يناير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *داخلين علي عيد بقي
> والظروف مدغدغه*​


*قولى بتنط بسرعة جوة المنتدى أزاى ؟
علمهالى ينوبك فيا ثواب
:t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههه
اظبط الميل اللي مسجل بيه علي الموبيل وهيجيلك تنبيه
بكل مشاركه جديده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يناير 2014)

*



			اقتراح بتقليل المده بين كل رساله من 60 ثانيه لـ 10 ثواني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وانت عايز تبعت رساله كل 10 ثواني
ياجبروتك ياخي
طيب وهتلحق تاخد نفسك بين كل رساله ورساله ازاي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> وانت عايز تبعت رساله كل 10 ثواني
> ياجبروتك ياخي
> طيب وهتلحق تاخد نفسك بين كل رساله ورساله ازاي*




*يا ساتر يا رب عالنبر 
لما بفتح والاقي اكتر من رساله 
برد عليهم وانا بكتب بسرعه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 يناير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا ساتر يا رب عالنبر
> لما بفتح والاقي اكتر من رساله
> برد عليهم وانا بكتب بسرعه
> *​


*الله يسهلوووو

اللهم كتر من رسايلك الخاصية والزواريه
ويبعد عنك الرسايل التقييمية
:smil12:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الله يسهلوووو
> 
> اللهم كتر من رسايلك الخاصية والزواريه
> ويبعد عنك الرسايل التقييمية
> ...



:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:
:t32::t32::t32::t32:
:t32::t32::t32:
:t32::t32:
:t32:​


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2014)

لا احنا مبنفش غير الاقتراحات المعقدة 
شوفلك اقتراح معقد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يناير 2014)

oesi no قال:


> لا احنا مبنفش غير الاقتراحات المعقدة
> شوفلك اقتراح معقد



عنيا 
بقترح فصل كل المشرفين القدام اللي من قبل الثوره 
باعتبار انهم حزب وثني وفلول 

ايوتها خدمه

مع استثناء غير المصرين 
ويعتمل كلا منهم حسب ظروف ثورته


----------

